# work permits in tourism



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Egyptian Minister of Tourism Mounir Fakhry Abdel Nour said that *the government had banned a large number of foreigners from working in the tourism industry*, especially in the Red Sea and Sharm el-Sheikh governorates, where foreigners make up 30 percent of the labor force. He said that they would be replaced by Egyptian labor.


http://www.almasryalyoum.com/en/node/455958


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

And despite this we will have someone ask if they can get a work visa and a job if they come to sharm as they have just had a holiday and fell in love with the place.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

That's precisely why I put the thread up


----------



## kevinthegulf (Aug 16, 2009)

aykalam said:


> That's precisely why I put the thread up


I bet the question will be raised before the end of the week, there is obviously a lot of people who dont watch the news


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

kevinthegulf said:


> I bet the question will be raised before the end of the week, there is obviously a lot of people who dont watch the news


and a lot of people who can't/won't read


----------



## marenostrum (Feb 19, 2011)

what would happen in the uk if restrictions were imposed on foreign workers in the tourism industry? Could it ever happen there?


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

If you love Egypt so much simply sell your house

With a certificate of deposit you get 10% interest paid every quarter and can live off that, more than the monthly wage


----------



## SHendra (Oct 18, 2010)

Horus said:


> If you love Egypt so much simply sell your house
> 
> With a certificate of deposit you get 10% interest paid every quarter and can live off that, more than the monthly wage


But if you decide to return/leave getting your money out of Egypt is hardwork!! I was refused everywhere to do a personal transfer! Western Union is to costy to do it all. In end I took the evidence It was mine I flew with it.. Imagine taking that risk? I didn't feel I had any other way!! Only way to do a bank transfer is if you proof of a business or a invoice!

Even Moneygram following the Egyptian central bank rules atm concerning transfers. So to inject all your money into Egypt right now it is a massive gamble. Should only be if you can afford to loose should the worse happen!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

marenostrum said:


> what would happen in the uk if restrictions were imposed on foreign workers in the tourism industry? Could it ever happen there?


Not if they come from an EEC country. The U.K. Employs foreigners for cheap labour, Egypt for expertise


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

SHendra said:


> But if you decide to return/leave getting your money out of Egypt is hardwork!! I was refused everywhere to do a personal transfer! Western Union is to costy to do it all. In end I took the evidence It was mine I flew with it.. Imagine taking that risk? I didn't feel I had any other way!! Only way to do a bank transfer is if you proof of a business or a invoice!
> 
> Even Moneygram following the Egyptian central bank rules atm concerning transfers. So to inject all your money into Egypt right now it is a massive gamble. Should only be if you can afford to loose should the worse happen!


1. Keep all outward bank transfers to $9,950 USD, all WU outwards and inwards to $4,950 USD and stagger payments, WU outward fees are $200 for every $5,000
2. Ensure you have proof where funds have come from, keep all customer invoices linked to payments and keep .pdf copies of your UK bank statements
3. Moneygram are more strict as they are linked to Piraeus Bank

The best way forward is to develop a close working relationship with a personal business account manager

What they are looking for are multiple deposits followed by multiple transfers and lots of withdrawals things have gotten lots stricter I have had to invest in a printer, ring binders and an external hard drive to back up all my work, invoices and emails "just in case"

It is at the banks discretion to stop transfers, they hate seeing money going out as they have a target as well for bringing and keeping "new money" into the bank and are that desperate they have resorted to cold calling


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

There seems to be a trend in the region as regimes try to appease increasingly angry young populations. This from KSA:

RIYADH (Reuters) - Saudi Arabia will not renew the work permits of foreign workers who have spent six years in the country as part of its plan to create jobs for nationals, its labour minister was quoted as saying on Monday.

"The current situation calls for strong cooperation between the government and private sector in solving the problem of unemployment with hundreds of thousands looking for work," Adil Fakieh was quoted as saying by the pan-Arab newspaper al-Hayat.

Fakieh did not say when the decision would be implemented or whether it would be applied to all foreign workers or to specific jobs.

Unemployment among nationals in the kingdom, which sits on more than a fifth of global oil reserves and is the world's biggest oil exporter, is currently 10.5 percent, he said, adding that 28 percent of the unemployed were women and 40 percent high school graduates.


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

aykalam said:


> Egyptian Minister of Tourism Mounir Fakhry Abdel Nour said that *the government had banned a large number of foreigners from working in the tourism industry*, especially in the Red Sea and Sharm el-Sheikh governorates, where foreigners make up 30 percent of the labor force. He said that they would be replaced by Egyptian labor.
> 
> 
> Minister: Special offer for Egyptian citizens to encourage domestic tourism | Al-Masry Al-Youm: Today's News from Egypt


THis is all very good and the goal should be to be able to train and employ as many nationals as possible... but you'd think that with such a tourism based economy there would be places where one could get some sort of training such as a Hotel and Catering School or Tourism university or something to that effect? 

But there is none, not one in the whole of Egypt. So obviously, unless Egyptians travel abroad to get their training or they have had extensive experience, they really wont have a clue ,miles from the standars that are expected in many of the international four or five star resorts in the Red sea.


----------



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

there is a hotel school in Hurghada called "The Higher Institute for Hotel & Tourism Management": ::: H I H T M - H U R G H A D A ::: but if they learn there more than cleaning??


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

GM1 said:


> there is a hotel school in Hurghada called "The Higher Institute for Hotel & Tourism Management": ::: H I H T M - H U R G H A D A ::: but if they learn there more than cleaning??


On a closer inspection, I obviously must have been misinformed. There is also the Helwan university for Hotel managment.


----------



## Fiona08 (Jan 15, 2011)

Sonrisa said:


> On a closer inspection, I obviously must have been misinformed. There is also the Helwan university for Hotel managment.


Hi would just like to say that there is a Hotel Institute in Luxor also. TGhe training is set to a very high standard and work experience is in 4 and 5* hotels, unlike the training in UK.


----------

